# BMW IPod Integration



## rahrah215 (Feb 13, 2006)

Has anyone heard any more news on the upcoming IPod integration. I know they said July, but I have yet to hear of any official day that the Interface would be available or price. I was hoping for someone with some inside information.

For the ones who are not sure what I am referring to please follow the links for more information.

http://www.bmwusa.com/news/news?article=268

www.ipodyourbmw.com

Thanks.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

rahrah215 said:


> Has anyone heard any more news on the upcoming IPod integration. I know they said July, but I have yet to hear of any official day that the Interface would be available or price. I was hoping for someone with some inside information.
> 
> For the ones who are not sure what I am referring to please follow the links for more information.
> 
> ...


answers here:

http://bimmer.roadfly.com/bmw/forums/e65/7834877-1.html


----------



## splatmatic (Nov 20, 2005)

hahahaha nice one yan :rofl:


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

splatmatic said:


> hahahaha nice one yan :rofl:


750i ED? i bet you are shaking with anticipation like a little kid on the christmas morning, eh?


----------



## splatmatic (Nov 20, 2005)

YES I AM shaking with anticipation! only wish I could drive it! (not 18, so i cant "legally" drive in Germany) As soon as we arrive at the ED center, im going to be like the kid in the video below. but not scream nintendo, ill be screaming OMG 750i! OMG I LUV YOU BMW!

Watch it here


----------

